# Retrofitting OEM Seat heaters to 20th Recaros.....heating element question



## Trumpster (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, so it's about that time that I replace the lower seat foam in my 20th anni GTI Recaros since the foam has been broken down badly on the drivers side. Since I will have the seats out of the car I was thinking, why not just retrofit some seat heaters in there too? Well, the problem I'm having is I don't know what parts I actually need for the retrofit. 
So far as I can tell there are 4 seat heater elements total according to http://www.1stvwparts.com but one of the parts doesn't isn't in the diagram and I can't quite seem to figure out what it is. Basically I need to know from you seat heater gurus what parts I need to do this retrofit; but I don't want to spend $400 on heating elements, my buns don't get that cold lol. Also, does it make a difference whether or not the heating elements for a leather seat or a cloth seat are used? I wouldn't think so other than the seat shape but again, that's where you seat heater gurus come in








If anyone has any info they can give me I'd greatly appreciate it. I got 0 useful information out of the 3/2/G forums








Thanks in advance!


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Seat heaters to 20th Recaros.....heating element question (Trumpster)*

So if your car did not originally come with seat heat you will need to get the seat heat rheostats (switches) and the seat heat harness. then like you have found the heating elements.

http://vwgolfr32.co.uk/Heated-Seats.pdf
http://vwgolfr32.co.uk/shop/Seat-Heating-Kit.htm
try that...it will get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Seat heaters to 20th Recaros.....heating element question (Trumpster)*

Get two kits from http://www.bestleatherkits.com and install them per the instructions. They have a "Hi and a Low" position. 
If you want to go factory VW, it's going to get costly... (unless you can source all your parts from VWVortex).


----------



## Trumpster (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Seat heaters to 20th Recaros.....heating element question (william8251)*

Awesome information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Only problem I see is that right on the page it says "Not suitable for Recaro Seats". I'm wondering why that is or if I could still use them and make them work. I want to make this look as OEM as possible (basically just the OEM dash switches) and that kit seems reasonably priced but I don't want to spend that much on the parts and then have them burn my seats up or something








Does anyone know anything about the kit linked by William8251??


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Seat heaters to 20th Recaros.....heating element question (Trumpster)*

best option is to get some used GLS seat in the classifieds and strip them out. Make sure you get cloth elements. Leather and cloth are not the same. The have different wiring schemes and heat output. Here is a set available from a dealer in the UK
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-Golf-...A1318


----------



## Trumpster (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Seat heaters to 20th Recaros.....heating element question (Clod)*

Rock on guys. It looks like the link to Ebay posted by Clod is being sold by the same company as posted earlier. I emailed them and they said that the kit is listed as "not suitable for Recaro Seats" because of the different lumbar support which really isn't a big deal, the kit should work. So it looks like with a kit from TeeSide (I think that's the name) and a little bit of time it would be pretty simple to do this retrofit.
I need to order new seat foam for my drivers seat soon so I will try to get the seat heater elements and the foam soon; I'll keep everyone posted on how it goes when I do it. Thank you very much for your replies, this was pretty much all the information I was missing in order to feel confident in doing this retrofit.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Retrofitting OEM Seat heaters to 20th Recaros.....heating element question (Trumpster)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

